# La Montagne Open 2012



## lachose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi !
Hippolyte and myself are organizing a competition in La Montagne (~15 km from Nantes) in France. British cubers can be interested (and others border countries). 

Here is the website (in French and in English) : https://sites.google.com/site/lmopen2012/

Here are the registration : https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LaMontagneOpen2012

It's currently limited to 50 persons but we'll might have a biggest area so it could change.
Free food will probably be brought by the organization team and we are looking for as much sponsor as we can.

Hope you guys will come !


----------

